# Ankle sprain..... again!



## bluetroll

i would think it's because your ankle wasn't 100% healed and it wasn't very strong. So, probably it didn't take much for you to sprain it again. You should probably be doing strengthening exercises and stretch your ankles too.


----------



## fredericp64

Yeah just started those like 20 mins ago. 

I put an insole in the boot, seems to make my foot feel more snug.

I'll wait 'till I don't feel it, then hit the slopes again. See what happens. 

Kinda sucks since my spring break is next week :thumbsdown:


----------



## mjd

bluetroll said:


> i would think it's because your ankle wasn't 100% healed and it wasn't very strong. So, probably it didn't take much for you to sprain it again. You should probably be doing strengthening exercises and stretch your ankles too.


exactly. i rolled my ankle at the beginning of the year. went to pt and they had me doing all these nutty strength exercises with balance boards and rebounders. i was over it in 3 three weeks and that ankle was a lot stronger than the other one.


----------



## Guest

have you had it checked out?

i tweeked my ankle two weeks ago, thought it was a sprain, my orthopedist thought it was a sprain but had me get an mri anyway. results came back and i bruised my talus. he said i dodged a bullet another millimeter i would have shattered it.

im off it for 4 weeks.

get it checked out and stay off it, it sucks i know. but you got to let it heal. take care of yourself.

not to jack your thread but has anyone on here had experience with a bruised talus? doc said it was a common snowboard injury. my research shows its very common for runners.


----------



## fredericp64

Not a fan of physio's or doc's. They'll just tell me what I already know. I figure it can't be that bad since I have no bruising nor is it swelling. Just pain. Pretty sure it'll fix itself through exercise and strengthening (which is what a specialist would say anyways).

I'm icing it a lot and working it, I'll see how that goes. 

I've researched that talus thing. They call it snowboarder's ankle (how convenient!) Snowboarding Injuries - Snowboarder's Ankle


----------



## unsunken

My friend broke her heel bone, no swelling or bruising, just pain. Since you've been tolerating the pain, it's probably okay but may still be worth getting checked out.


----------



## fredericp64

I have no tenderness. It happened halfway into my day. So I kept going. Not as hard though. Practiced my buttering instead. 

It just cracks a whole lot now


----------



## SchultzLS2

3 sprains in a month? More like 1 sprain and you just keep on agitating it. Things don't heal in under a week, I suggest you either stay off it, or go see a doctor before you do some serious damage. Remember...RICE

Rest
Ice
Compress
Elevate

Here is good info about it. http://www.midwestsportsfans.com/20...grade-ligaments-chronic-ankle-sprains-denver/


----------



## fredericp64

Thanks for the article. I read the whole thing. 

This was pretty much my rule of thumb before I could hit the slopes again: 

''Two easy tests to determine when your previously sprained ankle is stable enough to get back in the game are to stand on the ankle in question for one minute with eyes closed, or jump up and down ten times in a row. If you can perform these without pain then you should be ready for action.'' 

I noticed where my problem might be: 

''Another important supplement to take for the prevention of future strains is vitamin C. Vitamin C deficiency is associated with defective formation of the tendons, making you more susceptible to an injury.''

I noticed though that nobody has addressed my potential boot size problem. Anyone think this may be a factor? I would figure that a proper fitting boot would in fact prevent the foot/ankle from this twisting motion..?


----------



## SchultzLS2

fredericp64 said:


> Thanks for the article. I read the whole thing.
> 
> This was pretty much my rule of thumb before I could hit the slopes again:
> 
> ''Two easy tests to determine when your previously sprained ankle is stable enough to get back in the game are to stand on the ankle in question for one minute with eyes closed, or jump up and down ten times in a row. If you can perform these without pain then you should be ready for action.''
> 
> I noticed where my problem might be:
> 
> ''Another important supplement to take for the prevention of future strains is vitamin C. Vitamin C deficiency is associated with defective formation of the tendons, making you more susceptible to an injury.''
> 
> I noticed though that nobody has addressed my potential boot size problem. Anyone think this may be a factor? I would figure that a proper fitting boot would in fact prevent the foot/ankle from this twisting motion..?


I wear my boots pretty tight and a half size too big. I like room around my toes but I also like it snug around my leg/ankle. I have never experienced enough movement in my boot to think I could have danger of a sprain. Put your boot on and move your foot around as hard as you can. If its moving without your boot moving, I would tighten them up.

Also look into taking vitamins. I get my daily value of calcium and vitamin C almost totally through vitamins since I know I don't eat the healthiest. I have noticed a difference since I started taking them.


----------



## fredericp64

Thanks for the tip!!

I've just analyzed my vitamin intake and I only get 60% calcium of what I should have in a day; and like half of what I should have in vitamin C. nice. 

This will surely make a diff.

Thx again!!


----------



## Guest

What are your angles. I have had constant problems with my back ankle for ever. As long as i ride duck i have no issues. Forward angles kill me.


----------



## WaterPog

Glucosimine makes a big difference as well. 

I'm a FedEx P&D driver so I basically run/jog all day on cement, and minor knee and ankle injurys pop up all the time. My Boss reccomended it and I can really feel the difference in my knees and ankles if I skip it for a couple days.


----------



## Guest

Ankles are a bitch to heal! I sprained and fractured mine back in 08. I landed on the knuckle of a 65 footer and just destoryed my back ankle. It took 3 damn years to finally heal. Just take 'er easy, thats all you can do. During the summer, I sprained it a few times but thats about it. Sprains take a really long time to recover. Be sure to excersize it a lot. Like I said, it took me 3 years for mine to heal, don't expect a fast healing process.


----------



## Guest

axlebasher said:


> What are your angles. I have had constant problems with my back ankle for ever. As long as i ride duck i have no issues. Forward angles kill me.


agree 100% this is these same two problems were killing my ankle also


----------



## Guest

axlebasher said:


> What are your angles. I have had constant problems with my back ankle for ever. As long as i ride duck i have no issues. Forward angles kill me.


I couldn't agree more. I used to ride forward stance with both feet, and that's when I would twist my back foot.
Now I ride duck and problem gone.


----------

